

Live coding - real time programming to compose, play music or design animations - mindhacker
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8221235.stm

======
gloob
I didn't think I would ever see the sentence "Epic fail," on the BBC.

~~~
ovi256
And not as a quote! That is amazing.

------
cowmoo
Does anyone who are pro's in music production/audio engineering wana help a
wannabe out?

I'm curious as for a noobie, into computer music what kind of
software/languages/theory I should get into. Do these live coding people use
plugins for Ableton Live or do they write their own libraries from scratch? As
for electronic music theory and improvisation, what books do you guys
recommend. Do I really need to understand the theory/language well such as
DSP, Max/MSP really well or could I just dive in and improvise? Thanks in
advance for all the help.

~~~
teeja
Take a look at ChucK's baby brother 'miniAudicle' if you just want to try the
water. It's fun ... you'll have sound in a couple minutes!
<http://audicle.cs.princeton.edu/mini/>

For a book on theory try "Computer Music" by Dodge & Jerse. The Curtis Roads
books are v.good too.

I'd just get started improvising with whatever! and then as you get time,
check out the (many!) software options and see what fits your mental/musical
personality. It's always a battle not to get over-lost in the tech side at
first because that can cramp your creativity ... and even your motivation.

Finally, for a DEEP course in EM try The CSound Book. CSound will let you make
~any sound you can conceive ... but it's a heavy lift. (More for studio than
live.)

------
hippee-lee
If you like scheme and can use osx try impromptu. When you google it it is the
third link i think. The video below is pretty cool but the author also has a
video called 'day at the triffords' (that may not be exactly correct) which is
my favorite. I also really enjoyed 'a study in keith'.

<http://www.vimeo.com/2502546>

